# The book "The Giver"...what age is it for?



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

What age do you think "the Giver", Lois Lowry, is appropriate for????


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I think 12 is fine. It's a heavy book. Sad. Well written etc. That age is good for Artemis Fowl, too.

Has your ds read Holes? My youngest ds maintains it's the best book he ever read, and rereads it. Keeps it by his bed to read favorite passages. lol He read it when he was 11, turning 12, I think. He just turned 14 the other day and still hasn't found another book he likes better.









Not sure why I am going on and talking about books you didn't ask about.







Too much coffee this morning, I guess. I should use this energy and go a run.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Desta's 7th-grade class read it this year. She goes to a literacy-focus charter school and they have a specific class called Novel. In that class they read books that really challenge and stretch the kids. I wouldn't recommend for anyone younger than 12, and I don't think it would be good for sensitive kids.

dm


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

My MIL gave it to Ds as a gift when he was 9!

I read it first, and while I thought it was a great book, I thought he was too young and put it away.

Obviously, I did not hide it well enough, as DS (who will be 12 in February) has found it, and has started reading it. He is only up to about page 20 or so, and I have not hauled it out of his hands, but ugh. I would have preferred he wait a couple more years to read it. Heck, I think the reason he wants to read it, is that he knows I do not want him to (forbidden fruit and all that).

I think I will let him read it, I would prefer it if he waited a few years, but censorship may be worse.

I am glad I know he is reading it... we can communicate about the book and its ideas. I know I read some stuff, starting in Grade 7 and courtesay of the public school system, that I found disturbing, yet no one helped me to process..

kathy

PS. We own Holes. He has not read it yet, but I may bring it in the car on a long trip...he just might start!

Kathy


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

My kids both had this book assigned as summer reading. I know it was several years ago -- so I'm thinking it was sometime around 8th grade. Both talked a lot about it at the time.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My son read this last year, in Fifth grade, as assigned reading in school. Granted, he is advanced in reading comprehension (tests at a college sophomore level - oops, bragging a bit) but he loved it. We had many, many interesting discussions on it. And the questions asked by his teacher were very insightful, I thought. It wouldn't be a book that I would just have my child read with no discussion, but I think it helped him look at our society in a bit of a different way.....


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

That is a very sad, heavy book. I think that age 12 is probably a good age, or maybe even a bit younger if that child is more mature. I remember reading that book as a teenager, and while it was well-written, it contained a lot of very mature concepts and themes.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

When I was substitute teaching I saw it in 5th and 6th grade classrooms FTMP.


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

academically, it is generally thought of as being for middle level kids (11-14)

It's a good book. There's a sequel (Gathering Blue) that is also a deep read, but satisfies what happened to Jonah at the end of The Giver, which kids might find comforting.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I read it at eleven, and it was a pretty deep read. I'd recommend it at 12 or so.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I loved this book in middle school (still do btw). I was probably 11-12 when I first read it. I don't think there was a sequal when I was in school, I'm excited to find out what happened to Jonas now!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

I used to teach it to sixth graders, though we typically saved it for the end of the year and spent quite a while working in it. It always brought up great discussions. I should say that not all kids this age are ready for the ideas in this book. I'd definitely wait a bit if you don't feel your kiddo is up to it.

I loved reading Holes to my kids, too. I read it aloud to my 5th graders, then gave it to the 6th grade reading groups for independent reading.

I also recommend Loser, StarGirl, and Frindle for good reads with deeper, more thoughtful 'lessons'.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

My son read it as required reading in 5th grade AIG. He loved it. I thought it was a bit heavy. Just because a kid can get their mind around a book intellectually doesn't mean they can 'get it'. YKWIM?

After reading this, he read Bridge to Teribithia and then another book where someone died (I can't remember dangit!). He made the comment that he wanted to read something a little more positive and that he was sick of people dying!

Looking back on it (and reading this thread) I would have liked for him to be older....


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

When I taught eighth grade we managed to snag it from the seventh grade for our eighth grade curriculum (can't believe the seventh grade gave it up!). It is a great book about a certain type of utopia and brought up some excellent questions about sacrifices and rewards, as the society portrayed in the book seems perfect at first--no war, no violence, no pollution, everyone gets along and contributes to society. But then you see what they gave up in order to get there. How much would you give up in order to live in a "perfect" world? Would you give up music? Reading books? Choice of occupation? Sexual attraction?

If handled well and discussed in class or at home, this book has the potential to be eye-opening to kids. If simply left alone, it could be puzzling or distressing.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

we read it in 4th or 5th, but im leaning towards 4th(i can see the class in my head, but not which teacher, both classrooms were exactly the same setup lol or i could tell you for sure.)


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

I think it's fine for most middle-schoolers, but OK for mature kids younger than that (like my DD). It's an awesome book; as is the companion book, Gathering Blue.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
What age do you think "the Giver", Lois Lowry, is appropriate for????

DD is 12, 7th grade, and it's one of the books they've already read this year. She's now working on one she calls " a sequel" to the Giver ... can't remember the name, now. I'll post it later.
DD liked the Giver ... I'm going to have to read it, as well. In my town, one of the local theatre companies did a play, too.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spero* 
I think it's fine for most middle-schoolers, but OK for mature kids younger than that (like my DD). It's an awesome book; as is the companion book, Gathering Blue.

that's the book DD is reading right now, too


----------



## Ecstatic (Aug 13, 2007)

I actually read the book at age 9, again at age 12, and again at age 16 ... I really loved it. I read all of Lois Lowry. It was heavy, but also had hope in it and carried across good ideals.

In my home, growing up, once I could read ... I could read anything I wanted that was on the bookshelves. I read quite a few "mature" books while quite young. Actually, to be honest, I rarely ever read books meant for kids. They bored me.

Of course, all we had around was serious literature (two parents, both professors, lol). So, it's not like I was reading porn. And I wasn't allowed to watch TV at all.

I plan on putting in the same program with my child. Once she/he can read ... I'm letting them loose on the bookshelves.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

My daughter studied it for Enlish last year..she was 12. I thought it was appropriate. I think it depends on the child.

My dd thought it was a great book.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

There are two "companion books" - she doesn't call them sequels, but they take place in the same world. The first is Gathering Blue, and the second is Messenger. You don't really find out what happened to Jonas until Messenger, but there are clues in Gathering Blue.

IMO, the quality goes downhill with each book - The Seeker was great, Gathering Blue is pretty good, Messenger is eh, but at least you know what happened.

Rain was about 10, I think... maybe 11. She read it in a book club, and one of the moms wasn't comfortable with her daughter reading it... her daughter was slightly older than Rain. Rain thought it was intense and sad but not disturbing, if that helps.

Dar


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

I thought it was a wonderful book, as others have mentioned. My dd loved both _The Giver_ and _Gathering Blue_ (and REALLY loved _Holes_, especially because of its absurdity and humor), but I truly think that every potentially problematic book needs to be evaluated individually with the knowledge of how the child will perceive it and react to it: there's no one-size-fits-all solution. Some children who are sensitive to issues such as death will find it too intense, most likely; others will not.

The thing is, rough subjects make good literature.


----------



## ammipie (Mar 19, 2007)

[QUOTE There's a sequel (Gathering Blue) that is also a deep read, but satisfies what happened to Jonah at the end of The Giver, which kids might find comforting.[/QUOTE]

theres actually a third book too although i can't remember what it's called at the moment. I loved these books! I recently gave all three to my 38 yr. old mother to borrow and she really liked them too. They really make you think. I think i was 10 or 11 when i read it.


----------



## MomOBrien (Mar 16, 2006)

My DD is ten and she loved it! I didn't know about the other two books....maybe i will add them to her Christmas list.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

we read it in 5th grade and did well with it, I think most kids are 10-11 in 5th grade? I can't even remember! I love that book!


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd agree with the median here-- 12 or so. I know I was 12, in 7th grade, although I could have read it at an earlier age if I'd discovered it sooner. I was surprised by the depth and darkness of the book because until then I'd mainly associated Lois Lowry with the Anastasia books, which I loved.

It really depends on the emotional and intellectual maturity of the reader in question.


----------



## klosmom (Nov 19, 2007)

I read it with my advanced 9yo daughter. We had lots of discussions all through the book. We enjoyed it. Though I think she could have had a better, more in depth understanding if we waited. I too think it helped her look at our society in a bit of a different way.....


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

OP here. My Ds is about 3/4 of the way through. He keeps asking questions, so I am going to have to reread it to discuss it with him, lol. It is amazing the details you can forget in a year or two.....

I am really curious...what does happen to Jonas? I have no gauruntee i can get the spoiler, so please enlighten me!

TIA

kathy


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, I'll have to look for that sequel. I found that book to be deeply disturbing, especially because the ending was so vague. Did they find help? Did they die out in the wilderness?

I don't think any of my kids have read it yet. It would provoke a LOT of discussions with my 11yo if she read it now- I do plan to have her read it sometime this year, but it just hasn't happened yet.

I honestly can't imagine this book for 4th graders. Sure, the reading level is easy enough but the concepts seem much too mature for 9yos to grasp. I think that if I'd read this at age 9 I'd have to re-read it a few years later to fully comprehend it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, I just checked out Wikipedia's summaries of Gathering Blue and another book who's title just escaped me (but it's linked in the Wikipedia article) that make a trilogy.

Not sure if I should give this information away or not, so I'll put it in spoiler tags. Just double-click on the black spaces to read what's there, or dont' click if you don't want to be spoiled. If you quote this message, though, you'll see what's written inside the spoiler tags.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Both Jonas (the 12yo boy) and Gabriel (the baby) from The Giver are alive and well in both of the sequels. I'm so relieved!!! It makes the first book seem so much less sinister!


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Ruthla.....

I will let Ds read the spoiler if he feels the need, and am glad I know









Kathy


----------



## HikeYosemite (Jan 21, 2006)

My son read it at age 11, and he still considers it the best book he's ever read. I asked him about age appropriateness, and he said it was very sad and not for most kids under age 12, but that he was "more mature" and could handle it (LOL).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
What age do you think "the Giver", Lois Lowry, is appropriate for????


----------

